# Kitchen Hood, Product Photography



## Designer.Danish (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello Friends, Kindly review my pictures and reply me your feedback


----------



## dnlphoto (Apr 20, 2017)

You did a great job of putting them on white background.


----------



## Designer.Danish (Apr 20, 2017)

dnlphoto said:


> You did a great job of putting them on white background.


Thanks


----------



## rayan224 (Jun 14, 2018)

Amazing job!


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 20, 2018)

Nice job isolating the items on a white background.
Personally I would prefer a more realistic background and a slightly different angle as if the item was installed in a kitchen.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 1, 2018)

Nice set.....


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 1, 2018)

Very good job changing to the white background, so very well done.


----------

